# What Can the Venezuelan Government F*** Up Next?  I Know, Water!



## Toro (Apr 2, 2019)

Power blackouts, food shortages, medicine shortages, GDP cut in half, 2,700,000% inflation, collapsing oil revenues, 3 million refugees.  After awhile, one begins to wonder if there's anything else Maduro and his socialist paradise allies can fuck up?

Well, fear not, because there seems to be an endless supply of incompetence in Venezuela!  Now, water has stopped running.

Residents of Caracas are standing in long lines waiting to fill drums with water as a national power crisis stretches into a fourth week, keeping vital pumps from reservoirs off line and exacerbating a deepening shortage in the Venezuelan capital amid a drought.

Dozens slept in line for their turn at a well near Petare, the city’s biggest slum. Three men hurled an old paint bucket tied with ropes down a well hoping to hit water. Cars parked by the nearby Cota Mil highway waited for their turn to place bottles under small streams that run down the Avila mountain. In one of the city’s main parks, residents took turns tapping hoses meant to water the plants while their children played nearby.

Even in the city’s most affluent neighborhoods, residents filled tubs from their ground floor pools to flush their toilets.​
Bloomberg - Are you a robot?

Of course, the loony leftards, anti-capitalist Marxists still clinging to a 19th century discredited ideology, anti-American hippies working at the organic food co-ops, white guys with Rastafarian haircuts who don't bathe weekly, and kooky conspiracy theorists will blame "Murica!"  But this is what happens when you get incompetent leftists running things.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Apr 2, 2019)

But he can drive a bus


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 2, 2019)

Guess, who´s responsible.
Venezuela is blaming a crippling 5-day blackout on US cyber warfare — but experts say it's probably the country's neglected power network

Now see them barking at Venezuela.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 2, 2019)

BS Associated Press fluff, designed to gin up sympathy for "intervention".
Venezuela doesn't need a regime change.


----------



## OldLady (Apr 2, 2019)

When a socialist country that owns the power company can't keep it's power on, it's in trouble.  They seem to have infrastructure problems and not enough money to fix them.  I don't know if it is because they're socialist, though.  Maybe it is, but China is doing okay, Cuba is alright.  There are plenty of democratic socialist countries in Europe that aren't falling to pieces.  There has to be more to it than what the conservatives are yapping about.


----------



## martybegan (Apr 2, 2019)

OldLady said:


> When a socialist country that owns the power company can't keep it's power on, it's in trouble.  They seem to have infrastructure problems and not enough money to fix them.  I don't know if it is because they're socialist, though.  Maybe it is, but China is doing okay, Cuba is alright.  There are plenty of democratic socialist countries in Europe that aren't falling to pieces.  There has to be more to it than what the conservatives are yapping about.



Most of the countries in Europe you think are socialist are actually just Welfare States, and they are having issues keeping up the Welfare.

What they don't have is a total collapse of government, which you see in Venezuela. There the government nationalizes everything in sight, and tries to run them, but can't. 

Chavez promised a Bolivarian Socialist country, and he got it.


----------



## martybegan (Apr 2, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Guess, who´s responsible.
> Venezuela is blaming a crippling 5-day blackout on US cyber warfare — but experts say it's probably the country's neglected power network
> 
> Now see them barking at Venezuela.



Of course they are going to find a boogeyman to blame for their own incompetence.


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 2, 2019)

martybegan said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Guess, who´s responsible.
> ...


Yeah sure, blame the attacks of your Trump regime on Venezuela. Wow, so many fortuities.


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 2, 2019)

Toro said:


> Power blackouts, food shortages, medicine shortages, GDP cut in half, 2,700,000% inflation, collapsing oil revenues, 3 million refugees.  After awhile, one begins to wonder if there's anything else Maduro and his socialist paradise allies can fuck up?
> 
> Well, fear not, because there seems to be an endless supply of incompetence in Venezuela!  Now, water has stopped running.
> 
> ...


You call it chaos.....Democrats like Bernie Sanders call it Paradise.


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 2, 2019)

martybegan said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > When a socialist country that owns the power company can't keep it's power on, it's in trouble.  They seem to have infrastructure problems and not enough money to fix them.  I don't know if it is because they're socialist, though.  Maybe it is, but China is doing okay, Cuba is alright.  There are plenty of democratic socialist countries in Europe that aren't falling to pieces.  There has to be more to it than what the conservatives are yapping about.
> ...


That´s all nonsense.

Venezuela – Capitalist Success, Not Socialist Failure


----------



## martybegan (Apr 2, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Go back to your hole, you conspiracy nutball.


----------



## martybegan (Apr 2, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Lol, counterpunch.


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 2, 2019)

martybegan said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


It´s obvious what is going on.


----------



## martybegan (Apr 2, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Only in your own addled wibble mind.


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 2, 2019)

martybegan said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


LOL, Trump bringing democracy and wealth.


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 2, 2019)

martybegan said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


Phrump wants to invade. We can see, countries that are on Uncle Sam´s war list, are getting demoized.


----------



## OldLady (Apr 2, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


I don't like Buddies of Russia in South America, but invading is a bit harsh, don't you think?


----------



## martybegan (Apr 2, 2019)

OldLady said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Blei is a conspiracy nutter that thinks the US is behind every bad thing that happens in the world.


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 2, 2019)

OldLady said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


Its an option on his table. As well as war with Russia.


----------



## DOTR (Apr 2, 2019)

Venezuela suffers from Marxism. It’s that simple. They are rapidly devolving back to the state they were in before whites came and built a civilization there.


----------



## gipper (Apr 2, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


...and guess what the CIA installed president of Venezuela is demanding?

BINGO!!!

Venezuela’s government-in-waiting intends to scrap requirements that state-owned oil giant PDVSA keep a controlling stake in joint ventures as it seeks to revive the oil sector and encourage private investment, National Assembly leader Juan Guaido’s representative to the U.S. said.
Bloomberg - Are you a robot?


----------



## Likkmee (Apr 2, 2019)

..........adds popcorn to shopping list.


----------



## Toro (Apr 2, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> BS Associated Press fluff, designed to gin up sympathy for "intervention".
> Venezuela doesn't need a regime change.



Why shouldn't the US apply economic pressure on VZ to effectuate regime change?  They are incompetent beyond belief. There are 3 million VZ refugees.  Do you want America to take them in?  Or should responsible government be installed so they go back?

In the state in which you live, the Republican legislature and the Republican governor passed laws condemning the Maduro government, and instructed the state pension to divest in companies which do businesses in the country.


----------



## Toro (Apr 2, 2019)

gipper said:


> Venezuela’s government-in-waiting intends to scrap requirements that state-owned oil giant PDVSA keep a controlling stake in joint ventures as it seeks to revive the oil sector and encourage private investment, National Assembly leader Juan Guaido’s representative to the U.S. said.
> Bloomberg - Are you a robot?



You have no clue what has gone on there.  At its peak, PdVSA was producing 3.2 million barrels a day.  But Chavez - accusing workers at the oil company of plotting against him - fired many highly technical oil professionals, almost all who left the country, and replaced them with party hacks and military personal who knew nothing about the oil business.  

PdVSA didn't always require controlling stakes in oil fields.  Under Chavez, the VZ government starting changing the terms and expropriating property from international corporations that did business in the country.  So companies stopped investing in VZ.  Unsurprisingly, production is now a million barrels and falling.

Are you - a self-described libertarian - defending government power to expropriate private property?  Because that's what your argument is implying.  It's interesting that you're backing a socialist.


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 2, 2019)

Toro said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Venezuela’s government-in-waiting intends to scrap requirements that state-owned oil giant PDVSA keep a controlling stake in joint ventures as it seeks to revive the oil sector and encourage private investment, National Assembly leader Juan Guaido’s representative to the U.S. said.
> ...


So much bs.


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 2, 2019)

Chinese troops have arrived.


----------



## OldLady (Apr 2, 2019)

Toro said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > BS Associated Press fluff, designed to gin up sympathy for "intervention".
> ...


Sanctions prohibiting business with CITGO went into effect in January, didn't they?

Toro, I'm not sure more sanctions will have much impact, considering what a mess they're in already.  Making things worse over there is only going to make more suffering for the people, isn't it?  I can't get this pic out of my mind:
Venezuelans facing 'unprecedented challenges,' many need aid - internal U.N. report | Reuters

Maduro is not going anywhere.  He is accepting aid from several sources, including the EU, the Red Cross, etc.  The UN is trying to coordinate more assistance.  Maybe we need to stay out of it, as long as Russia butts out.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 2, 2019)

Toro said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > BS Associated Press fluff, designed to gin up sympathy for "intervention".
> ...



Sanctions are not the same as toppling a dictator and installing a puppet, which never works. Has. Not. Worked. Yet.

Regime change is just like Communism, it always fails and people suffer.


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 2, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


The only countries with actual socialism are Cuba and North Korea. Socialist currencies do not have inflation in the first place. Their value is fixed.
Venezuela´s upper class couldn´t revolt in Socialism. They couldn´t boycott stores, factories ect, because they´d got none. 
But in Venezuela they do. It´s themselves who caused the crisis. Whatever your personal view on economic policies is, this results in an economic crisis.


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 3, 2019)

Russian AK factory and helicopter maintenance center will open this year.

Rusia abrirá una fábrica de fusiles kalashnikov en Venezuela en 2019


----------



## Toro (Apr 3, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Revenues aren’t barrels, Skippy.


----------



## Toro (Apr 3, 2019)

Money in the streets of Caracas.  It’s worth nothing.


----------



## Toro (Apr 3, 2019)

Wheelbarrows full of worthless Venezuelan money. 

Wallets are no longer used in Venezuela to carry money on a wheelbarrow - Beijing time


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 3, 2019)

Toro said:


> Wheelbarrows full of worthless Venezuelan money.
> 
> Wallets are no longer used in Venezuela to carry money on a wheelbarrow - Beijing time
> 
> View attachment 253758


Old Bolivar fuerte. The current currency is Bolivar soberano.


----------



## Toro (Apr 3, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Wheelbarrows full of worthless Venezuelan money.
> ...



The fact that they need a new currency tells you everything you need to know.


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 3, 2019)

Toro said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


There there are some gangsters after Venezuela´s natural resources?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Apr 3, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Lolololol


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 3, 2019)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


The Capitalist Colombian paradise the anti-Venezuela barkdogs are silent about.


Imágenes fuertes: Niño sicario en Colombia mata por contrato frente a un cajero (+Medellín) | La iguana TV


----------



## gipper (Apr 3, 2019)

Toro said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Venezuela’s government-in-waiting intends to scrap requirements that state-owned oil giant PDVSA keep a controlling stake in joint ventures as it seeks to revive the oil sector and encourage private investment, National Assembly leader Juan Guaido’s representative to the U.S. said.
> ...


Where did I state ANYTHING resembling what you have concluded?  

My point is the stinking criminal US government is trying to overthrow the elected government of VZ, because it has it's lackey in place who will privatize oil, thus benefiting the large multi-national oil companies.  

Secondly, it is none of the US's business.  When will Americans wake the fuck up?  Empire building NEVER works and it only benefits the Ruling Class.


----------

